# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint Blasius

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint Blasius 
Kroonveldlaan 50
Dendermonde

Bezoek de website van Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint Blasius


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint Blasius.*

----------


## christel1

Al -tig keer opgenomen geweest in dit ziekenhuis en altijd heel goeie behandeling gekregen. Eten is veel lekkerder dan in de meeste ziekenhuizen en verplegend personeel is heel vriendelijk. Uitstekend chirurg gehad voor oa heupprothese, blaasverzakking, galverwijdering, hartklachten. Naar het schijnt is dit ook een uitstekend ziekenhuis voor obesitaspatiënten, komen zelfs van NL naar daar
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## oswald

> Adres:
> Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint Blasius 
> Kroonveldlaan 50
> Dendermonde
> 
> Bezoek de website van Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint Blasius
> 
> 
> *Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Algemeen Ziekenhuis Sint Blasius.*


Heel goede ervaring met Ziekenhuis Sint Blasius betreffende operatie < nissen fund >en gal wegname . oswald.

----------


## christel1

Heb je er iets opgezet over die tiovaz..... ik veronderstel dat je B bent omdat je naar mijn ziekenhuis gaat, dus zal je er wel iets aan hebben. 
Greetz

----------


## christel1

[PDF] AANVRAAGFORMULIER VOOR DE TERUGBETALING VAN DE SPECIALITEIT TOVIAZ® Bestandsformaat: PDF/Adobe Acrobat - Snelle weergave
5 jan 2009 ... Uw ziekenfonds zal u een toelating voor de terugbetaling van TOVIAZ® toesturen. 3. Telkens u bij de apotheker uw geneesmiddel afhaalt, ...
http://www.mediwacht.be/MDWonline/le...ad.aspx?p=/MDW...de url werkt niet maar ga daar eens op googelen dus, kan je het bestand openen in pdf formaat 
Voor Oswald dus

----------


## oswald

christel1 ;jawel woon in B , heb gevonden toviaz en terug betaling in sommige gevallen . Maar wens meer te weten over de schadelijke bijwerkingen , van mensen die het gebruiken ! groet o.

----------


## christel1

ja als je toviaz bijsluiter intypt kan je de nevenwerkingen zien, maar ik heb er in elk geval geen ervaring mee
Greetz

----------


## oswald

Heb de bijsluiter goed gelezen , juist daarom wil ik er meer over weten ! groet o.

----------

